# Spring Time Fun



## Spring (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome to the jungle! Well.. welcome to the house of Spring!

2007 has finished, so what better than to have a new fresh start with a new blog! You can read up on the good old times in my old blog, but now it's time to start with new stories and get ready for new pictures and memories!

Poppy, Pebbles, Jasmine and Bruno's Blog! 

Bruno and Poppy are still happily bonded.. loving each others company and loving all the room they have. It's so cute seeing them together, they are definitely a lot happier! We're still working on making sure Poppy doesn't get pushed to the side at meal time because Bruno is such a big pig.. but we're doing well!



I've focused my bonding energy on Pebbles and Jasmine now. I had a few bonding sessions with them, all went well. They now mutually hate each other after an unplanned encounter.. but I like a challenge! 







Not to muchgoing on lately.. been quite lazy and having lots of 'me' time.. which usually consists of eating and sleeping! 

I did move everyone down into the rabbit room today so that they can get better acquainted and have more room (especially for poor Pebbles and Jasmine!). They seem to be doing well.. there was a bit of chasing and mounting from Bruno when I first brought the girlies down, but they are doing well now!


----------



## Spring (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought it would also be appropriate to add in a bit about my guys for some people who don't know them too well .

Poppy:

Poppy is just perfect.. what else can you say! I can't evenput into words how much I love her.She's a wonderful little girl, my baby of the group even though she is the oldest at just under 4 years old. She loves to be near someone and cuddled. She will climb on your lap if she feels like she wants attention or is nervous about something. She is recently bonded to my only boy, Bruno and she adores him! She's very clingy around him.. following him and always pushing her head under his gigantic head wanting attention. I call them the Odd Couple because they have very similar markings.. but Bruno is my biggest bunny at approx 12lbs and Poppy is my smallest at just over 4lbs. She's quite mellow and doesn't mind to be held and picked up. She never puts up a fuss about anything, and is an overall happy bunny . 

Pebbles:

Pebbles.. she holds a special place in my heart. My heart warms just thinking about her.. I've known her since she was just an iddy biddy baby and going through all the tough times and great times have really shown me what a special girl she is. She's very outgoing and naughty.. and loves to push my buttons. She gets a bit silly with her pellets and will try to bat the dish out of your hands during meal time if your not careful! She's very playful and loves to run around, but she has her moods where she will lunge and bite if she's not happy about something! She has a gorgeous mane I love to brush and play with.. she's so proud of it!

Bruno:

Ohh Bru.. he truly is something else. He is my first male bunny and boy, did he give me a great impression about male bunnies! He is very special to me, and I love him very much. He can be a sweetheart then turn into a very bratty 'child'.. I call him the teddy bear trying to be a grizzly bear. If he's having a good day, he loves to sit on the couch watching t.v. Sometimes I think he thinks he's a person.. because he will just crawl right up next to you, sometimes fully on your lap (which is a bit tough being a 12lb boy!) and close his eyes. On Bad days or at bad moments.. he can be a bit of a pain to deal with! He has a very short temper and hardly ever gets nervous or scared - he goes straight to anger! He won't hold back when he's upset - he will shake and chew bars.. bite and pull at your skin.. grunt.. box.. and pretty much act like a 2 year old who's mom refused to buy him candy! Spoilt brat sums him up pretty will.. but his heart is bigger than his brain and I wouldn't trade him for the world.

Jasmine:

Jasmine is my newest girl, and to tell you the truth, she has really grown on me. In the beginning, it was hard for me to feel the connection with her for some reason.. but over the past week it has changed a lot. She came to me as a very shy and scared bunny and has quickly blossomed into a bossy outgoing bunny who wants nothing more than to be right by your side cuddling. She loves to make guinea pig sounding noise and thump for no reason. She loves roaming around and exploring and absolutely adores being on my bed! She's also quite naughty and will put on the shy act just to get attention. The change from when she first came here to now is outstanding.. from huddling up in a corner thumping every time you came near her.. to whenever she sees someone she goes running up wanting attention.. she definitely isn't a shy girl!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

How adorable when they are snuggling and sleeping! who's the one in the corner trying not to be disturbed when the other one moves?


----------



## Spring (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh with the bonded pair? The big boy that was stretched out is Bruno and the little girl who was flopping is Poppy.


----------



## Spring (Jan 6, 2008)

Everything is going well in the bunny house today..

I had Poppy and Bruno out on the couch for t.v. time. They are so sweet together!






Bruno and his adorable lop face..






Poppy in natural light.. sorry it's a bit blurry






Bruno looks gigantic compared to wittle Poppy in this picture haha!






Poppy wondering what I`m doing..






Wondering if they should jump off the couch.. 






Squishy faces






Cuddling..






A moment later.. Bruno deciding Poppy doesn`t need to see!

:biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 6, 2008)

AHHHH mooshy Bru face *squishes* :inlove::hugsquish::bow.



He and Poppy are just the most perfect couple, I am SO SO SO SO happy for them and for you!



:woohoo


Those last two pics are absolutely precious, oh man, that's cuteness overload material right there :shock:.


----------



## Spring (Jan 6, 2008)

Hehe thanks! 

I'm happy too.. they are so cute together.. I haven't had a problem since I moved them in, so hopefully they have a strong bond! 

I did some bonding with Pebbles and Jasmine.. it went alright. Just a short bonding to ease them back into being together. It seems that moving them in side by side has really helped. Pebbles nipped Jasmine a few times.. but no real fights! Jasmine kept shoving her head under Pebbles hehe.. I was keeping an eye on her since I know she can be a bit of a sneaky brat .

I'm starting to use more natural lighting and the pictures are coming out SO much better.. here's some pictures from bonding!






Not sure about each other..






Bunny Butt!






Jasmine sticking her head under Pebbles






Jasmine flattening herself.. she does look comfy though doesn't she? I think she was a tad nervous/scared though.






Jas and Pebbles bum






Pebbles!






Jasmine getting some pets






Pretty girls






I LOVE this picture of Pebbles!






Jas hiding under Pebbles






"I guess you're alright..."






This was so sweet






Jas under Pebbles again hehe






Jas!






"Hmm..."






Jasy trying to cuddle with Pebsy








Pebbles looking slightly nervous hehe






"GROOM ME!!"


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 24, 2008)

Aww, I missed the latest pics, Spring! Nice job with the bonding. How is it going?


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2008)

Aww...those pictures are absolutely ADORABLE!! I'm so sorry I missed them when you posted them...

They're both so so darling...give them kisses for me! 

:flowerskiss::flowerskiss:et:et::big kiss::big kiss:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 24, 2008)

Aww Spring I LOVE you little cutie pies! 

Bruno looks so smushy and cuddly! And I love Poppy's DBF in the video! Pebbles has the most adorable side profile, and Jas' coloring is the best :biggrin2:!


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2008)

Aww Leanne,i have always loved your guys.....but i absolutely adore Bruno what a hunky bunny :inlove:,and Jasmine is just the most prettiest little girl.

And Pebbles and Poppy arebeautiful as ever.

I had to have a little giggle when i read in one of your posts that you love a challenge.....i said to myself...'yep she sure does' your bunnies are lucky to have such a sweet and very patient and determinedmum like you 

Cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2008)

Ohh i forgot to say that i love the title of your blog.....it made me smile


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 25, 2008)

I love the odd couple! She is SO darned cute! and he's just such a hunka man bun!

Pebbles sure doesn't look sure about this friend thing....... Jasmine looks like she's ready to have a best friend for life! So cute!


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 25, 2008)

Your photos are great! I love Pebbles and Jasmine together, they are a cutie pie couple!!! And of course sweet Bruno and Poppy, who can help but love those two. They've all come such a long way since you first started trying to bond them! 

Nadia


----------



## Haley (Jan 25, 2008)

Aww I missed all the updates- everyone looks lovely!

I love this picture:






They are so cute! Jasmine reminds me so much of Latte, the foster rexy girl who I had for a while. Shes so pretty!


----------



## Spring (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

I haven't done too much with bonding.. a few quick sessions here and there.. I now have them out on top of the deep freeze with a blanket on top with a pile of hay for bondingso they didn't really have anywhere to go. I'm still waiting for it to get a bit warmer before I try a car bonding session.. but for now just short introductions in a very small area due to major brattiness and silliness by both parties. :rollseyes

Everyone is doing well! Bruno and Poppy are still great, except when Pebbles is out and goes near their cage, then they start tussling a bit.. but a sharp HEY! cuts any silliness. I just have toherd Pebbles back in and they go back tokissies and cuddles.I now have Pebbles exercising in a different room, because she just LOVES teasing them and watching them fight.. I swear! 

I am doing well.. provincial exam on Wednesday, then I start semester two. I'm also going to look for a job pretty soon, so that I can get some money saved up for a car when I turn 16. I recently learned that the driving age for the Learners (where you have strict rules and have to drive with someone over 25 or something silly?) it's extend from 1 year to 2 years.. so I am NOT happy about that! It changes all my plans and makes me a grumpy butt. They expect an 18 year old to have mommy, daddy or someone older with them to drive to work or to post secondary schooling? Ha.. and in an area where there isn't really any close public transportation, my 'close' freedom has been bumped back a year.. I'm not too pleased with that!


My memory card is loaded, so no pics until I can get the ones on mycard developed.. sorry!


----------



## Spring (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi!  Thought I would update..

It's been really snowy and cold here, but today was so nice! Still crisp, but the sun is warm and it's a beautiful day... perfect day for bunny bonding!

Poppy and Bruno have been enjoying married life.. I am so glad I bonded them, I couldn't imagine them apart now! There have been absolutely no problems, they are both very happy together .

Sleepy boy (He's a bit chubby, but most of that is his thick fur!)






"Huh?"






The questioning looks..











I had to check Poppy's feetsies.. so thought I'd take some cute pics..

I just love this one..






She's so easy to trance. I just have to tilt her back a tiny bit, and she goes right into it. She's always been an easy relaxed girl to handle.






Poppyrules!






Bonding pictures . They both LOVED the nice warm sun in the kitchen. I had to close the blinds halfway through, was too bright for Jasmine. Pebbles on the other hand sat right infront of the slightly open door, loving the nice warm sun and fresh air! 

"Ahhh.. this is the life.."






"I wanna go outsideeeezzzz"






Pebbles likes PJs..






Jasmine liked sitting inside the basket..






Loving the sun..






Greeting each other..






Pretty girls..






Jasmine heard a bird hehe..






In the almost empty toy box..


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 3, 2008)

Leanne..

All of your bunnies are on my bunny-napping list! :biggrin2:


----------



## Spring (Feb 3, 2008)

Ohh noo! :shock:Better put Bruno on bunny patrol.. I'm telling ya, don't want to mess with a cranky, tantrum throwing 11lb package of smooshiness!

He's like a big grizzly bear, I swear.. he's so fearless and will throw a tantrum at the drop of a hat.. he can also be the biggest smooshiest kissy boy ever!

Everyone needs a french lop :inlove:


----------



## Haley (Feb 3, 2008)

aww they all look so happy and healthy! Isnt it adorable how they love to bask in the sun as it shines through the window? My bunnies all do that.

I think we all cant wait until Spring!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 9, 2008)

Pebbles has the most impressive mane :shock:!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 10, 2008)

Bruno and Poppy are just so adorable together. Their colors "match" :biggrin2:!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 10, 2008)

Aww....LOVE the new pictures, Hun!!!

And I have to admit...Jasmine reminds me SO MUCH of Flower...with her fur type, and her pretty face...

And I LOVED those pics of smooshy Bruno and tranced Poppy...what sweeties! Mr. Dozer gets more handsome every day.  And Poppy...what a beautiful sweetheart!! 

And Pebbles' mane...wow...she looks like she has human hair flowing down her shoulders...what a beauty!!

:inlove:


----------



## Spring (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so bad at updating my blog.. but I'm going to make a solid effort to do so every few days! So much to update on!

Bruno and Poppy are doing great. Really thriving on each other's company, I can't imagine them apart. They definitely enjoy each other's company very much! Bruno's being a bit of a spoiled toddler lately.. grunting at Jasmine and Pebbles, throwing a fit when I scoot him from beside Jasmne's cage, and generally acting like a three year old child who doesn't get his way! Poppy on the other hand is still one of the sweetest bunnies on earth, she's my baby. She's turning four on March 20th, my old baby! 

Pebbles is doing well! Being her feisty little friendly self. She's such a sweetie. She's finally allowed back in the rabbit room during play time, since she stopped teasing Bruno and Poppy by sitting in front of their cage trying to bite them through the bars (which led to tussles between the couple). She's such a silly girl, and will come charging up to you and then stop wanting attention and nose rubs. Her mane has gotten so thick too! I call her my little glamour bunny! She's been her happy little Pebblesy self!

Jasmine, oh my gosh, how that girl has really stolen my heart lately.It took awhile for both of us to warm up to each other, but we've really created a very strong bond. She's probably (along with Poppy) one of the sweetest, least aggressive rabbits I have ever met. She is always willing to put her head on whatever she can reach! If you are petting her, she will cuddle up right next to your hand.. she's gotten very attached to me lately, I really feel like we have finally 'clicked'. I am so thankful she came into my life, and keep realizing as the days go by just how big a piece of my heart she has!

I trimmed everyone's nails today. I thought it would be harder with Bruno, but a few temper tantrums and a good cuddle was all that was needed! His back nails are quite short from running around, so thankfully it was manageable! Pebbles and Poppy are both really easy to cut, not sure if it's because I'm so comfortable handling them, but they are so easy to do nail trimmings! Jasmine was such a good girl, this was my first time cutting her nails. She doesn't trance, but she doesn't mind being held on her back so that helped. She's such a trooper! Everyone (of course) flicked me off and thumped me off afterwards, but they all wanted cuddles and love after they decided I wasn't totally evil!

:biggrin2:

(Sorry it's a bit long.. pictures will be coming soon - promised!)


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww...what wonderful babies you have! I'm so happy to hear everybun's doing so well! 

Sounds like each pair, you have a lovey-dovey and a stinker...how funny!

Give those four cuties kisses from Auntie Rosie!!

:flowerskiss::flowerskiss::flowerskiss::flowerskiss:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2008)

I love Pebble's mane! Look at that!!


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear how you and Jasmine are getting closer now :bunnydance:. It always seems to take me a while to get used to a new pet and for them to get used to me.

We definetly need more pictures of your guys! :tongue Or videos even :idea.

What else has been going on in your life? I bet lots of homework :headsmack.


----------



## Spring (Mar 23, 2008)

I have so many pictures and videos I need to upload, oh man!

Everyone is doing well.

The couple is doing fantastic! They are enjoying life and have been really good lately! They are so cute together, they love being with each other!

I've been doing a lot of bonding with Pebbles and Jasmine since I'm on spring break. It's going well, the girls usually ignore each other and groom themselves, but when they areclose, there's a bit of uncertainty. Pebbles is willing to groom Jasmine but often nips making Jas flinch during grooming, so not sure why she's doing that? She'll also out of the blue just go and bite Jas on the head out of no where. It's not really from aggression, because she doesn't come up tentatively with tail raised, ears back etc.. just if she's sniffing near Jasmine she'll give her a nip out of nowhere! Jasmine only flinches, and Pebbles usually dashes off and it doesn't turn into anything major. They don't trust each other, so I'm trying to work on building trust! These silly girls!

I am doing well.. been busy. I'm happy that it's spring break though.. oh boy did I need two weeks off from school! I've been wanting to see if I can take up clicker training with my guys, I think it would be a great way to keep them entertained and great way to bond with them. I think Bruno would be great, since he's very curious and loves to explore new things and does listen when I call him to come over. Jasmine would also be good, she's shy but she's very smart and loves to impress anyone!


----------



## Spring (Mar 28, 2008)

I warn you.. lots of pictures! (And a TON more to come..)
























































Bonding Video


----------



## Spring (Mar 28, 2008)

Bruno and Poppy looove..


----------



## Spring (Mar 28, 2008)

Now some singles for Jasmine, Pebbles and a picture of the home our new pets will live in! (Just breaking this up so that the posts aren't so photo heavy.. still have so many videos to upload too!)

Jasmine testing out some new toys..





















Pebbles.. 
















And our new aquarium!  I'm going to post a thread in OT about it.. we're excited!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 3, 2008)

Aww...hi girls!! 

Wow, Sweetie...they are so beautiful...I just love seeing pictures of their beautiful faces...

Give them kisses and nosey rubs for me, ok?

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 5, 2008)

Great pics, Spring! They are the cutest, well, not cuter than Poppy and Bruno.

What's going in the aquarium? Very cool. When we move, hubby wants a salt water tank:rollseyes.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 15, 2008)

Jasmine is Such a sweety (as all they are)... keep in mind Baxter! is trying to "date" everyone but Jasmine does look just like his type! :inlove:


----------



## Spring (May 31, 2008)

Aww, I'm sure Jasmine would just adore Baxter! 

I'm still working on bonding.. but it's going slow and steady. Pebbles is still nipping Jasmine for no reason, but she has started grooming more and nipping less!  

Bruno and Poppy are doing well too.. still very bonded. Poppy has lost a bit of weight, and Bruno feels a bit chunky.. so know what's happening there! :shock:I usually separate them at dinner, but Bruno must eat all Poppy's share in the morning. So I'm going to separate them for both feeding, add a bit more pellets and a pinch of oats for Poppy and slowly decrease Bruno's share of pellets. Bruno is such a pig!

Also introducing Roloff, who seems to have takenup home in the yard. He seems to be hanging around the garden in the back. Where as the others (I think there's three or so that hang out further back) run off as soon as they see you, he's quite curious..



















































(Don't worry, I'll have more to come for my four guys.. just have to upload their stuff )


----------



## Spring (Jun 1, 2008)

Here are mysweetie pies...

Bru Boy..











Poppy hiding behind Bru..







Poppykins..
















Jas and Pebbles..






Jasminey..











Silly girl snuck behind Pebbles' cage and wanted to be rescued.. hehe
















Pebbley poo..

Sitting on momma's lap getting a check over..


----------



## Haley (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww I love the new pics! I love how Bruno always looks so grumpy in his pictures. lol

And Im so in love with Jasmine. Shes just gorgeous. She seems to be quite the character!


----------



## Spring (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, been a long time since I've updated! Life has totally done a 360 since then, haha

To start, and shows how long it feels, I bonded the trio - Jasmine, Bruno and Poppy. They act like they've been friends forever, they are so happy since they've been bonded. Jasmine has noticeably been more active now that she has two friends, and they get along peachy!

Secondly, a new member came into our family not too long, the wonderful Georgie! He's an awesome big guy, so full of life and love. He came as a friend for Pebbles after a few speed dates, but the two are currently on a bonding break!

And thirdly, I have a new room mate! Pebbles moved upstairs to live in my room until I can figure out the plan of attack of bonding.. it's going super well and she just loves it.

Now onto the pictures.. there'll be lots! Will post them in a bit


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 19, 2008)

Woohoo, it's about time! :biggrin2: I feel like I haven't seen your rabbits for months :sad:.


----------



## Spring (Oct 20, 2008)

Here are the piccys..

Trio..































Pebbles..











In the room..





















Bonding with Georgie and Pebbles a looong while back..











Georgie..











From today with the new cages (sheets clipped on top are just temp, I need wire. Also need zip ties to have some shelves for Georgie). Going to go ahead and order some new toys now, running on empty in that department! Trio has a 4x7 and Georgie has a 4x4.5.. he's going to get a 1 high shelf and a 2 high shelf, he LOVES jumping!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 20, 2008)

WOW! I love Bruno and Poppy! And of course Jasmine and Pebbles and George! They're all so cute! Bruno looks like a sleepy puppy! lol. What breed is he? He's on the top of my bunny-napping list! Poppy and Jasmine are simply gorgeous! And I love Pebbles mane!! Ahh! :inlove:George is a very handsome fellow too!! :adorable:

Emily


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm not sure why I haven't seen your blog before, but SHAME ON ME. I just went through all your pics - that Bruno is such a heart stealer.

And look at Jazz and Pebbles!!! I'm so happy they are getting along so well. See, getting another bunny is always the solution.. maybe I need to get a 4th for Oliver. onder:

Great pictures! And I love the shots of the wild bun in the back. My parents always find bunny poop in their yard, but we have yet to see the little one out there.



Nadia


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 20, 2008)

There's my babies! :inlove: Gorgeous as per usual.


----------



## Spring (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Bruno is a french lop, he is my love.. I just adore that fat boy, he's such a smosher. He loves when he's all flopped over for me to smoosh right near him and kiss him... he'll start the teeth chattering and licking, hehe!

In theory it should have worked, get a fourth for Pebbles.. but she had other plans, and Jas wasn't happy by herself or being bullied by Pebbles, but it worked out that the other two accepted Jas . Then decided to try with a boy for Pebbles.. worked great at the shelter, but she's so stubborn and bratty! So now I have my trio and two singles, but I'm glad I have Georgie, he's such a baby, I just love him.

I'm so happy I ended up with my gang, I love them for all their funny little quirks, such individuals.

:biggrin2:


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 21, 2008)

Whoa whoa! I totally missed the fact that Jas was with Bruno and Poppy and that you had gotten a 5th!!! (so out of touch!) Any pictures of the 5th little guy?

Nadia


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol Nadia! You have been hiding under a rock haven't you . Georgie is pictured up there and I must say he's just so lovely, I really envy Spring all her gorgeous bunnies. Georgie is such a cool colour. 

:inlove:


----------



## Spring (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh my!

Considering it was well into "Happy Halloween" last time I posted, thought I'd give a quick update! (No pictures though quite yet, apologies in advance! )

I'm doing well and eager to return after my trip from RO land!Pleased to report back that all of us in Spring's World are happy and healthy. Bunnies are doing fabulous, although I think I've lucked out with consistently happy campers! Not too much new here bunny wise, other than the everyday happies.


Hopefully will have some photos up soon, more so in thefact that I'm taking a photography class. Thought I would make a quick note here asking for any creative story ideasthat may happen in the daily life of a bunny. One of my projects is to shoot a "photographical essay" showing a story through pictures rather than words. I have a few ideas, but would love to hear some ideas on a story/plot line that are rabbit related! Not sure if my 'models' will be cooperative, but would be worth a try.. I think it would work out to be quite a fun project and quite comical .

Thanks for reading! Sorry for lack of photos, but will hopefully be able to get some up sooner rather than later!

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 17, 2009)

Please! more photos! Love those bunnies


----------



## Spring (Mar 1, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the downstairs crew (had a couple pics from awhile back in the mix too). Will have to wait until I can bring Pebbles somewhere with better lighting since my room gets hardly any natural light.So, pictures don't turn out too great (washed out and red eyes- definitely not the way a princess should be represented by!). Poppy was quiet today and stayed under the shelf too, so will have to see if she is up for some picture taking tomorrow!



The girls were also feeling sleepy, so I have lots of the boys and a smattering of the girlies!

These twowere done as a trial and error (turned out error..haha) for a story line of 'Bunnie and Clyde'.. didnt go further than the intro pics, then I got frustrated.












Rise and shine!





















Cootie pie..
















Jasminey..











(this picture is so funy.. hehe!)






Poppy and Jasmine




Ã 

Trioey Goodness..














Georgie pics comig up!


----------



## Spring (Mar 1, 2009)

Boy Georgie!







I adore this photo, love his wittle flappy nose 
*



*


----------



## Spring (Apr 17, 2009)

I've decided to keep this semi-updated so I can have one place for myself to keep memories/pictures (instead of always having to go into photobucket!)

I might be a bit daring and try a quad bonding session outside this weekend if the weathers decent. I think Georgie is lonely, and I think a play time with the trio might be fun . I already know the girls just love him, they are always sitting by the fence when he comes over nosing through the mesh. Bruno on the other hand, is not a fan! But I've decided to just go ahead and try a short session with the trio and Georgie, just to see how it goes . 

Still hitting a wall with the Pebbles/Georgie bonding. The trust just hasn't formed yet, and they still are tentative around the other, always on guard and ready to start a fight (even after 8 months!). But I think it's healthy for them to have some bunny interaction, so I will probably continue their dates until I either bond Georgie to the trio, they all of the sudden decide that they should put the "Come near me at your own risk" stance away and bond or I bond Georgie to the trio. 

I am in desperate need to redo cages too. UGH! Stupid grids are just falling out everywhere (silly bunnies who like to gnaw on zip ties!) I definitely need to restructure and look into a possible new floor plan for their pens (would love a change). So I'm just browsing around looking for any pen set ups made from NIC grids to get an idea .

Other than that, everyone is happy and healthy!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Spring, glad to hear all the bunnies are doing well. 

We really need lots of updated photos of all your Beauties. I miss seeing pictures of them.

Susan


----------



## Spring (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow.. it's been awhile hasn't it!

It's coming up to a sad time of year with the three year memorial of the late Pepsi (Pepper). She died August 12, 2006. A reason why I decided to really try to keep up with blogging for myself - because I find the happy memories are slowly being taken by time from me, and it's a bit devastating.. so I wanted to try to really keep up the blogging this time around, so when the time comes (in a million years hopefully..) that I have to face loosing someone, I have a set in stone way to remember some of the smaller details that get lost over time. 

Everyone here is doing wonderful. I was woken up early today by an unexpected visitor. Always nice to have notice. So gave me a great chance to take some mid morning pictures.. my camera usually sucks, but does really well under morning sun and natural light. Try to take a picture with the flash? Horrible! But I captured a few very sweet pictures.. so once photobucket decides to quit being an idiot, I'll upload them! (picture in my avatar as preview)

Not much new here! Had a bunch of people over a few days ago, and they just adored the bunnies.. though the bunnies weren't too keen, except Georgie of course! The trio isn't used to more than a couple people, so Bruno was close to throwing a fit and would thump when anyone came near his pen. Big baby. He's usually a fairly friendly bun, but this time, no chance of pets! Georgie is such a people person, so he was glad to entertain everyone and be the "friendly" side of my crew! A close friend of mine hadn't held a bunny before, so Poppy was more than willing.. she's such a sweetie, one of the calmest rabbits I've ever met with people handling her! She even decided that my friend was cuddle worthy, so was trying to get up near her chest to cuddle..friend was a bit alarmed but Poppy just likes to cuddle with the 'cushions". Jasmine of course was a nervous wreck sitting in her cage, nothing new there. And Pebbles, since moving in with Georgie, had pretty much decided to hate all humans, so she ignored everyone.

Hopefully photobucket will start behaving so I can post some pictures!


----------



## Spring (Aug 3, 2009)

Alright.. here are the pictures!

Pebbles being grouchy





Sunny baby





Come to say hello..





"Didn't I tell you? I'm pretty much a Saint"





The grumpy bunny.. not looking much happier, but is interested in what I'm doing






Jasmine wanting me to go away so she can eat in peace





"Fine - if you won't leave, I will!"





"The pull of food is too, too, strong"





Big big bunnies! (Smallest is just a smidge over 4lbs)





Not in the mood to deal with a dumb human





Poppy!





Bruno trying to push Poppy out of the way with his fat head





The wuvvy to no end trio





Jazzy bean!





Sleepy Poppy..





"What in the H-E double hockey sticks do you want?





One of the cutest things I've ever seen in my life..





STILL being grouchy! (See what I have to put up with?)






And finally.. Pebbles trying to convince Georgie that she is indeed Queen of the world


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh my gosh, Girl...those pictures are too perfect! You capture their personalities so well!

I love that picture of Jazzy getting annoyed with you taking pics while they're eating, lol! 

And Grumpy Pebbles...LOVE IT!! I swear about 90% of Maisie's pictures come out like that...they're so much alike! 

Hugs to your sweeties (and to you!),

Rosie*


----------



## Spring (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks!  Yeah.. it's so nice when there's lots of natural light, otherwise, the pictures are just blah.. I need a better camera (along with a million others things!)


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 4, 2009)

Pebbles's mane make her so human like haha. It looks like real hair and I cannot help but giggle everytime I see her because it is so adorable.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey Spring, how are all your Babies doing? I need an update with lots of pictures.

Susan


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 12, 2010)

Leanne.....I was thinking about you & the bunnies today and I've been wondering where you have been?! Please update us ! I just hope you get the email response from this.


----------

